# Cu-Avana Belicoso (maduro) Cigar Review - Good everyday smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smooth cigar with good easy draw wrapper had a nice texture. I have had better but for the price it can't be beat. Mild smooth good draw, fair pric...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Belicoso (maduro) Cigar Review - Good everyday smoke


----------

